# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  VB: Ku qëndron dallimi midis Visual Basic dhe Visual Studio?

## letaaa

Ku qendron dallimi ne mes te Microsoft Visual Basic 6.0 dhe Microsoft Visual Studio.NET se e kam marre nje liber per programim dhe tek visual basic 6.0 nuk po ban ,,,,,,,

Nese ka mundsi dikush me spjegu rreth ktyre programeve dhe gjuheve programuese dhe cila me cilen shkon . LeTaaa

----------


## Agon_xh

Microsoft Visual Basic 6.0 - eshte platforme per programim vetem ne nje gjuhe programore edhe ate ne gjuhe Visual Basic 6.0.

Visual Studio.NET - eshte platforme shume e zgjeruar, ku ne vete ka shuma gjuhe programore, si C, C#, Visual Basic, ASP, XML e shume e shume gjuhe te tjera, thjeshte Visual Studio eshte nje hapesire punuese e Microsoft.

----------

